# Female surrounded by males.Will she escape.?



## littleowl (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like she will have to "duck" for cover.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice photo, those are her bodyguards, lol.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, It's her own fault.  "Tis the season, ya know; SPRING.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

pappy said:


> looks like she will have to "duck" for cover.



lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Well, It's her own fault.  "Tis the season, ya know; SPRING.


at least she has a selection:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

we get a lot of geese flying over, I love to hear them, and see them going on their journey.  I really don't want to be a goose but flying like that just once, I hope I get to when I leave this Earth, just fly around and look at stuff, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)




----------

